# Folding rulers



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Just received one of my grandfathers folding rulers 2 feet but extremely well crafted. Brass hinges with no gap and brass edging. Never seen one like it.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I wonder how many measurements that ruler performed.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

I would say a lot done some research it was produced between 1920 and 1934. it's a sweetheart Stanley in the heart stamp the letters sw date it to the years stated. It's strange how you can find out so much.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

wyrickmech said:


> I would say a lot done some research it was produced between 1920 and 1934. it's a sweetheart Stanley in the heart stamp the letters sw date it to the years stated. It's strange how you can find out so much.


You better start building the glass case today.

Beautiful!


----------



## Johnny Canuck (Feb 24, 2015)

I've never used a folding ruler but with all this talk on Pz about them I may have to try.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Johns_TPS said:


> I've never used a folding ruler but with all this talk on Pz about them I may have to try.


 I have to admit I never used one until I signed on here but I rather enjoy putting on in my side pocket.


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

I always see those in union sprinkler fitters tool bags, maybe thats why there schits all krooked


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> Just received one of my grandfathers folding rulers 2 feet but extremely well crafted. Brass hinges with no gap and brass edging. Never seen one like it.


Ahh The old Stanley Sweetheart Rulers made in "Hard Hittin" New Britain...
What is the number is the ruler? It should be on there between 9 and 10 inches.

They were made with different woods and trimmed in either brass or silver...
Boxwood & Brass are the most common followed by Maple & Brass...
Some No. ??C had calipers...

They are quite common so other than being Grandfather's Ruler not much value...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Redwood said:


> Ahh The old Stanley Sweetheart Rulers made in "Hard Hittin" New Britain... What is the number is the ruler? It should be on there between 9 and 10 inches. They were made with different woods and trimmed in either brass or silver... Boxwood & Brass are the most common followed by Maple & Brass... Some No. ??C had calipers... They are quite common so other than being Grandfather's Ruler not much value...


 ok the number is 62 it's made of boxwood and trimmed with brass.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> ok the number is 62 it's made of boxwood and trimmed with brass.


$20-30 depending on condition...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

Redwood said:


> $20-30 depending on condition...


lol it's priceless


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

wyrickmech said:


> lol it's priceless


Absolutely!

I have one with the "Ma Bell" logo on it that was my grandfathers...


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

Dont you mean its worthless? I dont understand what everyone sees in this antique, we have come a long way from building things with a rock and stone, chuck that ruler in the fire wood pile, unless it has some sentimental understanding from the next generation, it'll end up there anyway.


----------



## T Bone (Sep 12, 2013)

plumberN8 said:


> Dont you mean its worthless? I dont understand what everyone sees in this antique, we have come a long way from building things with a rock and stone, chuck that ruler in the fire wood pile, unless it has some sentimental understanding from the next generation, it'll end up there anyway.


Ouch!! I have my grandfather's gun not worth much to most but priceless to me!


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

plumberN8 said:


> Dont you mean its worthless? I dont understand what everyone sees in this antique, we have come a long way from building things with a rock and stone, chuck that ruler in the fire wood pile, unless it has some sentimental understanding from the next generation, it'll end up there anyway.


If you knew my grandfather you wouldn't be saying that...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Redwood said:


> $20-30 depending on condition...


You sound like one of the Keno brothers, Red.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumbus said:


> You sound like one of the Keno brothers, Red.


I collect old tools so a few I know decently...

Would you care to guess what this gem is...
That is an 18" ruler next to it...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Redwood said:


> I collect old tools so a few I know decently...
> 
> Would you care to guess what this gem is...
> That is an 18" ruler next to it...


Don't know, but I've seen one lately, just can't remember where. I may even have one.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

it is a Bridgeport Hardware MFG Sure Grip #56 Nail Puller...

Probably one of the best nail pullers ever made...

The handle is a slide hammer which can drive the pulling claws deep into the wood to get under the head of a deeply set nail or onto the shaft of a nail with the head broken off with very little damage to the wood...

The handle extends out to make the tool 24" long for great leverage and the tool will pull even a headless nail...


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

T Bone said:


> Ouch!! I have my grandfather's gun not worth much to most but priceless to me!


 I also received a crack shot 22 rifle that has been in the family since it was new in 1924. The ruler was my grandfathers and will go in a glass case.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a very small set of Imperial thumb cutters my grandfather bought for 25 cents in the mid fifties when he owned a well business. No rollers, just a vee and a wheel. Never use them. Will never give them up.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

Redwood said:


> I collect old tools so a few I know decently...
> 
> Would you care to guess what this gem is...
> That is an 18" ruler next to it...


damn, you answered too soon. i have one of those. i have used it and its now covered in dust. it does work great and is a great "whats it" tool on the shelf for others to guess.


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

Redwood said:


> If you knew my grandfather you wouldn't be saying that...


Didn't ever have the chance, but I take time to listen to old timers, sorry but I think my point is often lost in the offence felt, never had anyone pass down a tool. But I can tell you one thing, unless your back scratcher holds sentiment with the next generation, its likely gonna be used as firewood in the 4th Reich


----------



## plumberN8 (Apr 19, 2015)

wyrickmech said:


> I also received a crack shot 22 rifle that has been in the family since it was new in 1924. The ruler was my grandfathers and will go in a glass case.


I never meant to bash on the wood your grand pappy used to stroke, It would be nice to have some family history, but all I know is what I've had to work for, I'd like to think I come from a long line of plumbers or fitters, but sadly I'm just a self made man, and the lineage dies here. We are on our way out, no need to reproduce


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

plumberN8 said:


> I never meant to bash on the wood your grand pappy used to stroke, It would be nice to have some family history, but all I know is what I've had to work for, I'd like to think I come from a long line of plumbers or fitters, but sadly I'm just a self made man, and the lineage dies here. We are on our way out, no need to reproduce



No apology needed I understand.


----------

